# Denver or Boulder, CO: Mutants & Masterminds players wanted



## skywatcherd (Jan 2, 2005)

I'm looking to GM or play a game of M&M in the Denver or Boulder area. Any interest?


----------



## jfaller (Mar 15, 2005)

Hey Skywatched,

I'm in Highlands Ranch... yeah..way south. I was actually interested in seeing if anyone had a line on players in this area. Mostly looking for DnD 3.x gamers....

Any lead would be most appreciated.

Thanks much.


----------

